

You can't decide your app price in iTunes (Apple) - Masat

Why is my app out of the App Store for more than a month? As I&#x27;ve been told, they&#x27;ve removed my app because I increased the price too much. If I want to sell the app at that price I need to submit it again for review because my app may not worth it, at least that&#x27;s what they said.<p>The agreement doesn&#x27;t say so (iOS Schedule 2 v21):<p>&quot;You may change the price tier for any Licensed Application at any time, at Your discretion, in accordance with the pricing schedule set forth on that Exhibit C as updated from time to time, using tools provided on the iTunes Connect site. As Your agent and&#x2F;or commissionaire, Apple shall be solely responsible for the collection of all prices payable by end-users for Licensed Applications acquired by those end-users under this Schedule 2.&quot;<p>Full Story: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@marcmasat&#x2F;apple-itunes-support-aa2fb0f9c4c
======
chrisBob
I have no problem believing that they have a higher threshold for approving
apps that cost more money because of the expectations that come along with a
high priced app in _their_ store. A slightly buggy app offered for free could
still be helpful, but the same app for a fee could be a liability.

Did you change the price to tier 1, or a higher rate? I have helped test apps
that I thought shouldn't be paid, and without seeing yours it is hard to tell.

------
loumf
It's pretty reasonable to ask you to re-submit for review and extremely rare
that someone wouldn't be able to do so. I see that you don't actually have the
app, but Apple doesn't think this is common enough to have a process for it.

Do you have the source? Do you have the certificates and private key that are
needed to sign the app -- if not, you should be getting those under your
control.

~~~
msh
I dont disagree with you, but I think his main point was that they removed it
without telling him why and then did not respond to his enquiries for 20 days.

------
Spoom
You changed from Free to Paid. To be fair, Google Play won't allow this _at
all_.

Apple probably should have been more clear about their review guidelines, but
since when have they ever done that?

------
avinassh
Clickable - [https://medium.com/@marcmasat/apple-itunes-support-
aa2fb0f9c...](https://medium.com/@marcmasat/apple-itunes-support-aa2fb0f9c4c)

------
duncan_bayne
_Why_ do people insist on developing for walled gardens? This basic story -
arbitrary problems with the owner of a walled garden - has cropped up _so_
many times on Hacker News.

Walled gardens are morally wrong in proportion to the strength of their walls,
and suffer from several very significant technical problems.

This sort of thing shouldn't be news to any HN reader.

~~~
krapp
Walled gardens are where the users are, and where users are willing to spend
money?

~~~
duncan_bayne
Sure. Then don't complain when it goes pear-shaped yet again.

Obligatory: [http://xkcd.com/743/](http://xkcd.com/743/)

